# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  كلمة الحب باللغات العالم

## كيـــــآن.....آنســـآن

اللغه الانجليزي:love
اللغه التركيه:AŞK
اللغه الايسلنديه:&Aacute;ST
اللغه الالبانيه :Big Grin: ashuri
اللغه الالمانيه:LIEBE
اللغه الاوكرانيه:Любов
اللغه الايرلنديه:Love
اللغه الاسبانيه:Amor
اللغه الاستونيه:ARMASTUS
اللغه الاندونسيه:CINTA
اللغه الايطاليه:Amore
اللغه الافريقانيه:Liefde
اللغه البرتغاليه:Amor
اللغه البلغاريه:ОБИЧ
اللغه البولنديه:MIŁOŚĆ
اللغه البيلاروسيه:Любоў
اللغه التايلانديه:รัก
اللغه التيشيكيه:L&Aacute;SKA
اللغه الجاليكيه:AMOR
اللغه الدانماركيه:Love
اللغه الروسيه:ЛЮБОВЬ
اللغه الرومانيه :Big Grin: ragoste
اللغه السلوفاكيه:L&aacute;ska
اللغه السلوفينيه:Love
اللغه السواحليه:UPENDO
اللغه السويديه:K&Auml;RLEK
اللغه الصربيه:ВОЛИМ
اللغه الصينيه(التقليديه):愛
اللغه الصينيه (المبسطه):爱
اللغه العبريه:אהבה
اللغه الفارسيه:عشق
اللغه الفلبينيه:PAG-IBIG
اللغه الفنلنديه:RAKKAUS
اللغه الفيتناميه:Y&Ecirc;U
اللغه القطلونيه:Amor
اللغه الكرواتيه:Ljubav
اللغه الكوريه:사랑
اللغه اللاتفيه:MĪLESTĪBA
اللغه الكريوليه الهايتيه:Love
اللغه الليتوانيه:Meilė
اللغه المالطيه:IMĦABBA
اللغه المقدونيه:Љубовта
اللغه الملايو:CINTA
اللغه النرويجيه:Love
اللغه الهنديه:प्यार
اللغه الهنغاريه:Szerelem
اللغه الهولنديه:Liefde
اللغه الويلزيه:Love
اللغه اليابانيه:ラブ
اللغه اليونانيه:Αγάπη
اللغه الييديه:ליבע

احببت ان تطلعو عليها
دمتم بكل ود
احترامي^

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> اللغه الانجليزي:love
> اللغه التركيه:AŞK
> اللغه الايسلنديه:&Aacute;ST
> اللغه الالبانيهashuri
> اللغه الالمانيه:LIEBE
> اللغه الاوكرانيه:Любов
> اللغه الايرلنديه:Love
> اللغه الاسبانيه:Amor
> اللغه الاستونيه:ARMASTUS
> ...




يسلموووووووووو أخي ........................... موضوع اكثييييييييييييييير حلو ............  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30: 

بس على الاغلب مابنعرف كيف قراءتهم  يعني متلا باللغة الروسية مو مفهوم قرائتها ...........
بس اعرفت كيف ابتنقرأ وقراءتها مختلفة عن كتابتها  ............. طبعا بفضل خالي  بعرف اللغة الروسية طول عمره كان عايش بروسيا ...................... هيك اللغات يعني بالانجليزي اهون الحروف ابنقرأهم مثل مابنكتبهم.

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*اللغه التايلانديه:รัก*
*هاي حلوه .. وكلهم حلوين ..*
*مشكور عالموضوع الجميل ..*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا عرفت اقرأهم خاصة الصينيه التقليديه 
يسلمو على الموضوع كتير روعه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اللغه الهنديه:प्यार

بحبك بالهندي عيشي يالله  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## العالي عالي

موضوعك كتير مميز

مشكور كيان

----------

